# Rio Grande standardized lettering?



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

Does anyone know if the D&RGW used the same sized flying Rio Grande lettering on all of their tenders regardless of tender size/length?

I am relettering my Atlantic now and will eventually reletter my Mikado. I would save costs to order the Mikado's decals now. Just not sure if I should increase the size or keep them the same.


----------

